# Shipping from USA to Sweden



## TimH (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking for tips on shipping a knife from the US to Sweden. Help on carrier choice, item description, customs declaration (and any other unanticipated issues) appreciated!

Thx,
Tim


----------



## RobinW (Jan 25, 2016)

Usps is cheapest and goes through postnord meaning you might not have to pay the government their share.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 25, 2016)

What about noting item is "Used kitchen utensil" on custom form? Would that help ease the duty fee if it is levied?


----------



## TimH (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## daveb (Jan 26, 2016)

I declare "kitchen tools" when shipping outside US. USPS is the easy button.


----------



## zoze (Jan 26, 2016)

If that contributes to the OP's question: 
When from outside the EU, in terms of applicable fees/taxes german customs hasn't proved sensible for the question of gift/kitchen tool in my experience.
Be it sent with usps or other.


----------



## TimH (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks again for the tips, everyone. I'll plan on using USPS/postnord and labeling "Kitchen tool." 

What should I do when it comes to declaring a value and insurance? I would like to stay within the limits of the law, but also minimize potential duties for the recipient. The true retail value is approximately 500 USD.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 28, 2016)

When it's a purchase there's always the 'trick' of creating 2 paypal invoices, one with the bulk of the value and a smaller one. Then put the smaller value on the package and the buyer can then show the 'cheap' paypal invoice when collecting. Not sure how this'd work out with insurance if it ever gets lost of damaged though.


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2016)

Pls don't advise on how to break the law. In public.


----------



## Phip (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you, Dave.:goodpost:


----------



## Benuser (Mar 5, 2016)

daveb said:


> Pls don't advise on how to break the law. In public.



Wise..


----------



## mqphoto (Mar 23, 2016)

How did it go? I'm in the same place as you


----------



## preizzo (Mar 23, 2016)

I got the knife without any issues.


----------



## TimH (Mar 23, 2016)

I was the shipper for preizzo's knife and I might not have followed all the rules (don't tell my AA sponsor). Feel free to PM for details.


----------

